# Cool old Huffman.



## JOEL (Oct 10, 2009)

I grabbed this at the motorcycle meet. Thought i would post some pix for the Huffman fans. Snell badge, Delta hornlight and Defender taillight.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 10, 2009)

hey, that is cool.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 11, 2009)

...nice find!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 15, 2009)

What the snell? Neat.


----------



## jeep44 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was looking for something to do with Huffman,and came across this old thread. It looks like I have the mate to your Snell-I could certainly use that front fork assm-I obviously have the wrong one.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats Joel I would ride it just like that adding tires of course


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree, I ride mine!


----------

